# Free Internet Self-Help Study for Social Anxiety



## DrexelSATP (Oct 19, 2012)

Drexel University is conducting a research study that offers *a non-medication, online self-help* *treatment program* for adults (ages 18-65) suffering from social anxiety disorder. To participate, you must have the ability to speak and read fluent English, and have access to a computer with an Internet connection and a webcamera. The program is online and does not require for you to come to the clinic. The program consists of video lectures with quizzes and lasts eight weeks. In addition, you will also speak to a therapist once a week. The treatment program is offered without charge to the participants.

To learn more, please call (215) 571-4257, or email us at [email protected]


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

The website says the program is currently closed for enrollment. Is that correct?


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

FYI: You have to live in a certain state to participate in this study. I don't remember the entire list of states allowed. TX residents like myself aren't eligible at the moment.


----------



## johnbostonn (Feb 2, 2013)

Social Anxiety Disorder is a fear of social situations that involve interaction with other people. People who have social anxiety often fear that they are being watched, judged, and evaluated by other people. It is often mistaken for shyness or low self-esteem. There are many different causes of social anxiety, however, the cause of social anxiety in some people simply cannot be explained.


----------



## DrexelSATP (Oct 19, 2012)

*Clarification*

Hi all,

Thank you so much for your interest in our study!

I wanted to provide some clarification and more information about the study.

Here's the most updated link to our website: http://drexel.edu/psychology/research/labs/atrp/internet/

As of right now, we are only recruiting from the following states: Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York, Maryland, Hawaii, Idaho, Iowa, South Dakota, Washington, West Virginia, and Wisconsin. International participants will be considered on a case by case basis.

Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm living in Ohio now, and wish I could participate. Whenever I hear about something new, I want to try it, because I do want to get better. This despite people saying that I obviously don't want to get better or else my many years of psychotherapy would have cured me by now.


----------

